

Ask HN: Would you participate in a weeklong Hackathon for 2 hrs each morning? - jbail

I haven't attended a hackathon in years. I feel like a loser saying that, but I have a wife and a daughter now.<p>I love hacking, but weekends (when hackathons are typically held) are when I get to spend large blocks of uninterrupted time with my family. As much as I love hacking, I simply cannot justify the trade off (especially since my daughter is under 2 years old and grows an insane amount every day).<p>I came to the realization that the only "free time" I have starts about 4am and ends at about 7am. If I am going to engage a side project or do general purpose hacking, this is the only time I have available for it.<p>This got me to thinking: What about a weeklong hackathon? What if instead of missing the majority of a weekend with my family, the hacking happened over the course of several days in the wee hours of the morning? There have to be a ton of people who, like me, find that this is the only free time they have.<p>What do you think? Is this something you would try? Why or why not?<p>Thanks!
======
jeremiak
I'd try it out. My hesitation would be that things come up in the morning, but
an interesting thesis and I frequently find that the weekend is overloaded.

